# Before-After: L'Oreal Superior Preference Brunettes -on dark hair!



## PBunnieP (Jan 26, 2010)

*L'Oreal Preference TB61 Haircolour
Cross posted from my blog

*​
Smell
This smells HORRIBLE. Unlike some other hairdye, they dont put in any fragrance to mask the ammonia smell of the chemicals so beware! 

Effectiveness
This product was marketed for dark hair while minimizing orange/brass tones. It did counteract the orange tone from my bleached streaks/highlights but on new hair, it was still slightly warm toned but ALOT LESS than most other dyes. 

Gentleness
This stuff was pretty gentle out of all the hair dyes I've used before (Garnier 100%, Herbal Essences...) it didn't burn my scalp or sting my eyes though it did smell alot. My hair was still pretty manageable after colouring.

Instructions
I love how the instructions were very clear, they tell you to put the product on your shaft and ends for 30min then apply it to your roots for 10min. That is because your roots will process the colour the fastest, thus if you applied roots first it will turn out much much lighter than the rest of your hair. Leaving it longer on the ends will make sure you get a more even all over colour on your hair. 
I put it for 45 minutes on my shaft/ends and about 10-15min on my roots.
















I think this works really well for those who have never coloured their hair before. The results are great, not too bright but still shows up decently. Other than the smell, this is definitely one of the better hair colours I've used. Again, remember to do your roots last so you get even colour all over and not the dreaded dual-tone! *muah*


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice! it turned out beautifully!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 27, 2010)

Love how that turned out!


----------

